# The use of panel wipe



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I've never used a panel wipe when polishing or glazing....is this something I should be doing and at what stage should it be used.

Any recommendations of a good panel wipe would be appreciated 

Alan


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

It’s best to use it to properly clean the paint and assess your work as you go, some polishes leave fillers behind which can mask the true finish. 
Once all done, panel wipe is again recommended to remove any oils which could prevent a proper bonding of your chosen LSP. 
Some good ones are Spies Hecker 7010 and Upol Slow. 
Slow degreasers are generally considered to be better than the likes of an IPA. 
Other good ones are Gyeon Prep and Carpro Eraser which are better than just IPA, although they do contain alcohol but are also degreasers. 
I believe some would not recommend the use of IPA alone, but it has its place too


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Plenty info there.
So should it be used after polishing and before glazing as I do like a Glaze for a wee bit extra gloss.

Alan


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

As above.

Polishes contain oils which can fill and therefore temporarily mask defects. Use p/w to check you have fully removed defects.

On IPA based wipes (Car pro Eraser, Gyeon Prep etc.) I would advise against. You are paying a lot of money for IPA and a bit of surfactant (and fancy colour and smell )

For removing all oils etc. (which is what bodyshops need to do) use what bodyshops use ie. True panel wipe


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

bigalc said:


> Plenty info there.
> So should it be used after polishing and before glazing as I do like a Glaze for a wee bit extra gloss.
> 
> Alan


During and after. 
During, maybe not every single section wipe but at once least every new panel to see if you are getting any different results, perhaps from a re-painted panel or pads needing changed out etc. 
I use it on every wipe. 
After, everywhere before applying anything.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't use p/w after applying a glaze. Glazes contain oils and fillers to mask and enhance finish. P/w will remove them.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Don't use p/w after applying a glaze. Glazes contain oils and fillers to mask and enhance finish. P/w will remove them.


A very important point :thumb:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> Don't use p/w after applying a glaze. Glazes contain oils and fillers to mask and enhance finish. P/w will remove them.


Of course, I meant during and after *polishing* only, not after applying glaze, sealant etc. 
I could have worded that better


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Panel wipe has a lot of uses. It is one of my most used products, I use it every day. As well as wiping the paintwork down before waxing, ceramic coating etc, I also use it for cleaning the windscreen and wiper blades, to removes any grease picked up from the road in wet weather. I also use it to pre wipe anything I am bonding and sticking, such as number plate backs before applying double sided tape, pre cleaning two broken pieces to remove all grease before repairing. It is great also for spot cleaning oily marks from seats, can help to remove silicone too, and although not ideal, it will remove tar spots. I do have another product which is actually an electrical contact cleaner, but it makes an excellent dry cleaner on fabric seats, and dissolves silicone with ease, it is very similar in action to the old dry cleaner solution which used to be used in dry cleaners, which used to make you high if inhaled! 
If you degrease anything before bonding it, you will always get a much better bond, minute particles of grease, particularly from fingers will hinder the ability for any adhesive to work fully.
Finally, I guess it's in the opinion of the user, but I find the Upol fast works better, the slow one seems to take forever to flash off, which can be a pain when ceramic coating, and the slower evaporation does not make the surface any more degreased, in my opinion.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

IPA will not remove polishing oils prior to a ceramic coating. Actually IPA can soften the clear as well. Always use a body shop approved panel wipe.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

ridders66 said:


> Finally, I guess it's in the opinion of the user, but I find the Upol fast works better, the slow one seems to take forever to flash off, which can be a pain when ceramic coating, and the slower evaporation does not make the surface any more degreased, in my opinion.


Horses for courses I guess. It's always been my understanding that slow degreaser is best for this type of thing, as it doesn't flash off too quickly before all the cleaning can be done, I don't find Upol Slow too slow to flash off at all, I find it comfortable to use, even in the cooler weather we have just now. 
I'm also using Spies Hecker 7010 as we speak, it seems to flash very slightly more quickly than Upol Slow, I haven't yet made up my mind which is best but both are very good and I would recommend either.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> IPA will not remove polishing oils prior to a ceramic coating. Actually IPA can soften the clear as well. Always use a body shop approved panel wipe.


Interesting, what do you use personally?


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

I use bilt hamber cleanser fluid its solvent based not ipa and much nicer to use.

Some lsps and most waxes/glazes are solvent based the solvents are there to clean the surface and help the product bond so a panel wipe might not always be necessary with some lsps.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

So what do people use IPA for these days ?
i initially bought it for panel wiping although that appears to be frowned upon now.
I've been mixing it with aloe vera to make hand sanitiser.
I have 10 litres so may still be mixing it when Covid 29 hits us :lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Glass cleaner?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Surprised *Alan W* contribute to this one, probably missed it.

Suggest do a search on his threads and ye shall find what you ask and need and a bit more!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Itstony said:


> Surprised *Alan W* contribute to this one, probably missed it.
> 
> Suggest do a search on his threads and ye shall find what you ask and need and a bit more!


Here you are Tony! :thumb:

How To Use Panel Wipe - A Guide.

Alan W


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

dholdi said:


> So what do people use IPA for these days ?
> i initially bought it for panel wiping although that appears to be frowned upon now.
> I've been mixing it with aloe vera to make hand sanitiser.
> I have 10 litres so may still be mixing it when Covid 29 hits us :lol:


Glass cleaner! my favorite glass cleaner is just 10-15% IPA and Di water.

Removing sticker residue
Disinfectant

IPA has a lot of uses


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Alan W said:


> Here you are Tony! :thumb:
> 
> How To Use Panel Wipe - A Guide.
> 
> Alan W


Lost over 3-months of my life Alan, just read this.
Made a point of adding the tip to get used to SEARCH with newbies when they join. It is very clear s lot of people have ceased to respond to so many newbie questions. It does get a bit thin. Search is the best section on here:thumb:


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

mate you didnt contract Covid ?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

broncoupe said:


> mate you didnt contract Covid ?


Didn't? Most certainly did. More angry the culprits (China) have not been held to account too.


----------

